# Indoor cats - how often should I flea and worm?



## RockySapphire

How often should indoor cats be given flea and worm treatment? 

When I took My two Birman kittens home from the breeder at 3 months they were wormed and flead. 

At 6 months they were wormed again but not flead.


----------



## Milly22

I do mine every 3 months, I have a cat who goes out and also dog and I worry they may bring them into the house.


----------



## Joonyer

Hi

We flead and wormed ours last about 4 months ago when we went away - they've not been done since. They never go out, I vacuum regularly (including curtains and sofas etc) and I only ever see them scratch the occasional itch.

I check them regularly and used to be able to see their fleas occasionally in the early days (I would sit gently blowing back the fur OCD style for hours, picking them out with tweezers!) but overall I've not seen hide nor hair of a flea in ages.

We've not had any bites either. I will do them again soon I guess but I think if your house is flea-free generally, and you're not around other animals often, then it should be a fairly low maintenance affair.

regards
Matt


----------



## sullivan

i must admit if mine was a indoor puss i probably wouldnt do them as much as i do know as there not in contact with other animals etc. I do mine every 3 months at the mo.


----------



## RockySapphire

Thanks for the advice.

I'll definitely worm and flea them just not as often as I would if they were outdoor. 

The vet recommended worming every 6 months which I'll stick to. 

For the flea treatment I'll prob go for every 3-4 months. I groom and check them alot so can easily check them over for fleas inbetween.


----------



## alisondalziel

There is conflicting advice about this it seems!

Worming (drontal) is generally recommended every 3 months which i think is adequate.

De-Flea treatment (frontline), it actually says on the box every 5 weeks!! Is this really necessary? Seems very frequent, and would be expensive for someone who has more than 2/3 cats.

What do you guys do?


----------



## spid

I worm and deflea the outdoor moggy more often - about once every 3 months for worming and every couple of months for defleaing. The indoor ones less often.


----------



## Joonyer

alisondalziel said:


> There is conflicting advice about this it seems!
> 
> Worming (drontal) is generally recommended every 3 months which i think is adequate.
> 
> De-Flea treatment (frontline), it actually says on the box every 5 weeks!! Is this really necessary? Seems very frequent, and would be expensive for someone who has more than 2/3 cats.


Imagine you work for Frontline - you have to increase sales, keep your custom regular, and the margins healthy amongst increasing competition. What do you do?

Pet owners will often believe anything they're told when it's communicated in the right way - Especially when vets coincidentally happen to recommend that product too 

You flea them when they need it 

regards
Matt


----------

